# big boy consists



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

May be a question alreadt answered before.. Did the Big Boy ever pull UP passenger consists.


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

To my knowledge both the Challenger and Big Boy were dedicated frieght engines. However it is concievable that it could have happened. Currently the Challenger hauls the remaining City of Los Angeleas and City of San Fransisco cars during exursion runs. There is no reason one could not run those behind a Big Boy on your home pike in a similar show of power. 

It is a curious question though if they ever hauled cars for revenue service.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

The Challenger did pull a few, however I am not aware of a BB ever pulling passengers


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is a picture of what we see twice a year from Cheyenne East and back West again. I will also have on my own personal r.r. my U.P. Mallet pulling a sring of U.P. pass cars too!! Regal


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmm... never heard of them pulling a passenger train, but the top speed was supposed to be 80 mph... wow... love to see all that in motion! 

Won't happen in my lifetime. 

Greg


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Found out today that they did possibly pull passenger cars during WWII as a troop train. Wonder what kind of cars they might have pulled.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Called UP Historical Group and ask about the Big Boy pulling passenger trains. Got an answer today and the man said they did not pull passenger trains. So I guess if we pull them we are on our own.


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

The Challengers regularly pulled passenger trains, the Portland Rose was one train that was pulled by a Challenger, The Challengers could operate over the whole UP system were as the Big boys were limited to the run between Ogden and Cheyenne and wee used on priority freights. There has been talk of restoring a Big Boy to operation but there is no where to run them due to the curves, when UP got the Big Boys they rebuilt and straightened out a lot of the curves between Ogden and Cheyenne. 

Andre


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Wikipedia says there is a passenger train called "Challenger." 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Challenger_(train)


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I have seen the Challenger running at 70mph, that's alot of Revs on small drivers


----------

